
Vivaldi Browser launches new version with customizable mouse gestures - gaellelo
https://vivaldi.net/en-US/teamblog/120-vivaldi-1-2-with-mouse-gestures
======
Catweazle
Bueno, después de una semana de uso intensivo, sólo pude constatar unos pocos
fallos, aunque no muy importantes. Es verdad que algunos complementos de
Chrome no funcionan bien en Vivaldi, como los extensiones de captura de
pantalla, aunque tampoco me importa mucho al usar ya un programa de escritorio
que se encarga de esto mejor que los extensiones disponibles (Postimage). y
las páginas de inicio/new tab, como mencionó el compañero opes. Po otro lado
también hay que decir que muchas extensiones de Chrome en Vivaldi no son
necesarias al incluir dichas funciones ya de casa. Quizás sea deseable de
disminuir un poco las miniaturas en el Acceso rapido, para que caben más a la
vista. En resumen creo que tratándose de las primeras versiones hay que ser
indulgente y paciente, ya que es, a pesar de los pequeños bugs, que seguro se
arreglan en posteriores versiones, el mejor navegador que he probado

------
opes
I switched from Chrome to Vivaldi a few weeks ago after reading about it in
Ars Technica. The quick commands and customization options are awesome, and
with widescreen monitors, I find I can't live without the tab tiling & tab
grouping. I've been using Vivaldi exclusively and love it, but it does lack a
few things that I would find hugely beneficial:

* No sync feature (though it's been "in progress" for some time without an ETA)

* DevTools are not dockable to the browser or customizable with Chrome extensions (e.g. React dev tools won't work)

* Extensions that modify the New Tab Page don't work, though you can set a custom URL for each new tab to go to

* Extensions that take screenshots seem to be hit or miss whether they work

* Downloads panel could use a few more enhancements (show download speed, allow drag n' drop from downloads panel to file form controls on browser)

Otherwise, I love it. Performance is on par with Chrome and my most critical
extensions work flawlessly in it (i.e. Dashlane).

------
mnadkvlb
A few concerns/issues i have: * ON OS X: It asks for permission to keychain
under the name of chrome. (i know the cause, but its just a bit annoying) * Is
it going to be open source ? (it would be great if it is planned to be open
source)

Other than that, i am so far a very happy user. I love the dark theme and also
it is very customizable.

I also like the address-bar with size of page loaded so far.

~~~
gaellelo
Thanks for your positive feedback. Regarding Open Source Jon shared some
insights here: [https://vivaldi.net/en-US/userblogs/entry/a-few-words-
about-...](https://vivaldi.net/en-US/userblogs/entry/a-few-words-about-open-
source-vivaldi)

------
rplnt
Somewhat unrelated, I've been trying VS Code this week as people here kept
suggesting it. For my most common use case (quick edits) it's horrendously
slow and unusable.

So while I'd love to like Vivaldi, I still don't see the future everyone else
seems to see. These applications are just way too slow.

~~~
gaellelo
Sorry for the slow performance, we're constantly working on improving it. ;)

------
rafaeljuan
It's an amazing browser and the colours are awesome. The "Web Panel" works
amazing for school works because you're able to write in Google Drive without
moving from one tab to another. +1 Vivaldi

~~~
gaellelo
Thanks Rafael for sharing this great use case! :)

------
huangcheng
Well, Having used Vivaldi Browser for a few time, I feel the UI comforts me a
lot, but it still not the browser I use often because it lacks Sync function!

~~~
gaellelo
Thanks for your feedback, sync is in progress ;)

------
cdysthe
Love it!

------
Catweazle
Usaba Chrome y sólo puedo decir que con Vivaldi le ha salido un más que serio
competidor, mejor en muchos aspectos. Lo he puesto como navegador por defecto
el mismo día cuando lo descargué

~~~
gaellelo
Muchas gracias :)

